# How religions change their mind



## Four (May 21, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22250412

*Except*


> Once upon a time, animal sacrifice was an important part of Hindu life, Catholic priests weren't celibate and visual depictions of the Prophet Muhammad were part of Islamic art. And soon some churches in the UK may be marrying gay couples. How do religions manage to change their mind?



Pretty interesting article, some of the changes i wasn't aware of.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 21, 2013)

Good read.


----------



## ambush80 (May 21, 2013)

People come up with some kooky ideas.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 24, 2013)

Here's an interesting one about Christianity. I was always taught that suicide was likely an unforgivable sin. Usta could get to heaven that way, or many christians seem to have thought. It was hundreds of years later that it became doctrine? Why? Was it god's plan all along, or did it come across like most everything else?

http://crouchfoundation.org/history-of-suicide.html


----------

